# Running cable through firewall



## JmaJeremy (Apr 3, 2020)

I have a 2016 Rogue and planning on installing an amateur radio transceiver, which requires a power cable directly from the battery to the passenger compartment. Does anyone know the best way to run a cable through the firewall? Are there any pre-drilled holes that I could use?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

On the driver's side of the firewall, there's a main body harness that runs from the engine compartment, distribution fuse box, through the firewall hole and into the area under the dash. You may be able to snake your power cable through that hole. Otherwise you can drill a new hole in that area. *A strong word of caution* - always disconnect the battery when working with electrical components.

If you plan to drill a new hole be very careful to stay away from existing cabling. If you, by accident, drill into an existing harness, there's a very good chance that the electrical system will be dead; unable to start the engine.


----------



## StephenRay2 (Jul 11, 2021)

I’m unable to find the spot you are talking about in my 2016 Rogue. Would you be able to provide pictures or a more detailed description of where the hole is? Thanks


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The best picture that I can show you is from the FSM for your vehicle; look at locations E20 on the driver's side and E167on the engine side of the firewall:


----------

